# Surface Drain, Cumbria - July '15



## Mark_Wilson (Jul 23, 2015)

This was my first ever explore and therefore my first ever post. 

A surface drain my friend found which was accessable from the local river. 
We walked in a hunched position for around 45 mins before turning back. It was one straight tunnel with various 'rooms' with manhole access. I can't wait to go back more prepared and explore more, but as a complete noobie, I'm concerned about the dangers. Looked around for signs of potential water height, but the concrete tubes were pretty clean, they only ever seem to handle a few inches of water.
We had one P7 LED Lenser and a H14 LED Lenser Headtorch, yet my iPhone struggled to get good photos.
Bit of a boring post, but it was really exciting for my first time. Will be going back after I research drains a little more first. They seem unpredictable, so I'm being cautious from now on. Hopefully find something more interesting and get some better shots.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

45 minutes?? That's a long one. 

There are a couple of things to read about drains here:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/culverts-drains-and-sewers/5573-draining-dangers-read.html

and here:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/culverts-drains-and-sewers/22760-beginners-draining.html


----------



## Mark_Wilson (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the links! Very helpful!

In fairness, it was 45 minutes of slow progress and 10 minute stops in manhole areas where we could finally stand up properly. I'm sure experienced drainers would have travelled much further in that time. 

There was no bad smells, but I started to worry about air quality and decided we should turn back. Really want to explore further once I've looked into it more.


----------



## KM Punk (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks proper stoopy.
Looks like it's connected to a CSO as well, my kinda place


----------



## Mark_Wilson (Jul 24, 2015)

KM Punk said:


> That looks proper stoopy.
> Looks like it's connected to a CSO as well, my kinda place




That's great to know. What tells you that there is a CSO possibly connected? (Trying to find out as much as I can about it before I go again) 

After our first explore we only seen a couple of tiny holes were water was trickling in. Less than 1 foot diameter and very basic looking. Not like a small concrete pipe; more like a lump of shaped cement. No bad smells at any time and the water was very clean looking.


----------



## thepariah (Jul 26, 2015)

nice find, Near a city centre I take it.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks a fun way to kill a lunch hour  
Its amazing how some of these places just seem to absorb torchlight! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

